# RGB Header am Mainboard ? 3Pin / 4 Pin



## iBlack22 (31. März 2019)

Mahlzeit zusammen, eine frage ich hab vor etwas Farbe in mein Gehäuse zu bringen durch ein paar RGB Lüfter usw 

jetzt meine Frage: Bei den Lüfter steht dran 3 Pin Header mit 5v usw aber bei meinem Mainboard 8 Asrock AB350M Pro 4 steht nur was von 4 Pin 12v ..... 

kann ich die Lüfter trotzdem anschließen ? oder brauch ich dafür einen Adapter ? oder kann ich die Gar nicht drauf betreiben ? 

Danke euch schon mal


----------



## Schmücker (31. März 2019)

*AW: RGB Header am Mainboard ? 3Pin / 4 Pin ..... HILFE*

Vielleicht gibt dir das Antwort genug

Caseking RGB-Guide + Einkaufsratgeber: RGB-LED-Beleuch…


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2019)

*AW: RGB Header am Mainboard ? 3Pin / 4 Pin ..... HILFE*



iBlack22 schrieb:


> kann ich die Lüfter trotzdem anschließen ? oder brauch ich dafür einen Adapter ? oder kann ich die Gar nicht drauf betreiben ?


Antwort: Nein und Nein.

Es handelt sich hier um unterschiedliche Technik, daher kann das ganze nicht per Adapter gelöst werden.
Bei den 4-Pin und 12v handelt es sich um ganz normale RGBs. Alle LEDs leuchten immer je nach Einstellung mit der selben Farbe.
Die LEDs können NICHT einzeln angesteuert werden.

Bei den 3-Pin und 5v handelt sich jedoch um adressierbare RGBs.
Die Funktion und Ansteuerung unterscheidet sich komplett zu den normalen RGBs, denn hier wird neben dem Kabel der Spannung und der Masse auch ein Datenübertragung von LED zu LED weiter gegeben, so ist jede einzelne LED auch einzeln ansteuerbar. Der Vorteil ist das hierdurch Muster und Effekte erzeugt werden können. Zum Beispiel ein Farbverlauf wie ein Regenbogen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt Mainboard die beinhalten beide Anschlussmöglichkeiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du solch ein Anschluss nicht benötigst du extra ein Controller.
Gibt es oft zu Lüfter mit im Set dazu oder extra zu kaufe.
Zum Beispiel: Adressierbarer RGB-Controller | ASUS


----------



## iBlack22 (31. März 2019)

*AW: RGB Header am Mainboard ? 3Pin / 4 Pin ..... HILFE*

ach F..... dann kann mein Mainboard nur die 12v 4-Pin Led`s ..... so ein mist..... 

gibt es eventuell noch ne andere Möglichkeit zb nen 3-Pin 5v rgb Controller für nen Pci x1 oder so ? 

Mein Mainboard hat zwar 2 anschlüsse für RGB aber beides sind 4-Pin ..... der eine ist der RGB Header1 und der andere ist für den AMD kühler RGB Ring


----------



## drstoecker (31. März 2019)

*AW: RGB Header am Mainboard ? 3Pin / 4 Pin ..... HILFE*

Hab das Problem heute auch gehabt bei Systembau für nem Kumpel. 3pin rgb passen nicht auf 4pins vom c6h. Was für ein Durcheinander, überall rgb rgb aber nichts ist miteinander kompatibel. Genauso aktuell mit den Kingston hyperx rgb nicht steuerbar auf dem crosshair vii!
warum gibt es nich einen einheitlichen Standard für rgb?


----------



## iBlack22 (31. März 2019)

*AW: RGB Header am Mainboard ? 3Pin / 4 Pin ..... HILFE*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab das Problem heute auch gehabt bei Systembau für nem Kumpel. 3pin rgb passen nicht auf 4pins vom c6h. Was für ein Durcheinander, überall rgb rgb aber nichts ist miteinander kompatibel. Genauso aktuell mit den Kingston hyperx rgb nicht steuerbar auf dem crosshair vii!
> warum gibt es nich einen einheitlichen Standard für rgb?



Ja das Frag ich mich auch .... warum können nicht alle Mainboard Hersteller auf nen 3Pin 5v Anschluss gehen und eine Software entwickeln die mit jedem Mainboard läuft..... 

Da ich mir eh früher oder Später ein anders Board holen will ( denke das wird dann eins werden mit einem 500er Chip ) warte ich noch mit dem RGB ......


----------



## IICARUS (1. April 2019)

*AW: RGB Header am Mainboard ? 3Pin / 4 Pin ..... HILFE*

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die 12v sind heller, zumindest sehe ich die LEDs die am Rechner meines Sohnes außen angebracht sind sogar unter der verschlossenen Tür raus scheinen. Ich habe ihm auch schon mal gesagt das sie viel zu hell sind er sie vielleicht etwas herunter regeln sollte. Er findet sie aber gut und belässt sie weiterhin so grell aufleuchten... 

Ich habe bei mir adressierbare verbaut und auch die Arbeitsspeicher von mir beinhalten solche LEDs und ich finde die Leuchtstarke dezent und ausreichend. Aber die sind nicht so hell das ich was ausleuchten könnte. Kann aber auch täuschen, da ich ein temperiertes aus echtes Glas als Seitenteil verbaut habe.

Im übrigem sind meine Arbeitsspeicher mit Asus Aura, MSI Mystic Light und auch Gigabyte kompatibel.
Hatte zuvor welche von G.Skill verbaut und die konnte ich auch mit meinem Asus Board ansteuern. Die Corsair Speicher sind anscheint nicht mit dem Asus Board regelbar, zumindest steht bei diesen Arbeitsspeicher Asus nicht mit als Steuerbar mit dabei.

Mit meinen Arbeitsspeicher gibt es auch vom Hersteller eine Software, aber da alles auch mit meinem Asus klappt muss ich es nicht installiert haben.


----------



## RaptorTP (23. Mai 2019)

man kann das ganze ziemlich einfach mit einem Arduino bewerkstelligen.

Das Teil kostet weniger als das Kabel das man noch brauch   xD
Quasi ein USB Kabel auf interne Pfostenstecker für USB 2.0
Da hab ich dann eine Blende drüber und es zur Zeit einfach nur grün - es lässt sich natürlich auch ein Haufen Zeugs einstellen.
Aber natürlich nicht so komfortabel wie es per Mainboard SW gehen würde.

Man muss dann zwar alles per Arduino steuern - aber das ist auf jeden Fall machbar.

Bin auch gerade am schauen was mein nächstes Board wird - und die W2812B 3pin Header grenzen die Wahl extrem ein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2019)

Nicht nur das, die Boards mit aRGB(W2812B) kosten meist noch einiges mehr.
Bei den normalen Mittelklasse Boards ist meist nur RGB mit dabei.


----------



## kevooo98 (4. März 2020)

Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie aktuell das noch ist... 
Aber es gibt zB von Cooler Master rgb Controller, welche sich intern auf einen USB2.0 legen, und dann darüber steuern lassen.


----------

